# Blastocyst transfer



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Hope you had a great time away.

I wrote to you earlier on in the year about my consultant who told me to think about giving up as not a lot of chance of becoming pg due to highish FSH levels
among some other small problems in the IF world. They also did transfer IVF with a clinic in London.

One of your suggestions was to change clinics. Which I am glad to say I did=to The Lister. They were amazed we had been told to stop. Were willing to try me on different drugs etc. We decided to have one last go with them.

-Well I was on Menogon. 
-Produced 8 eggs (same as previous cycles) but a lot better quality. 
- 7 were good for ICSI, 7 fertilised
- two days later they ranged from 2 cell to 5cell. We then took decision to go for blastocyst. What an awful time of anticipation.
- on day 5 I had 2 blastocysts, 1 morula, 1 early morula
8 cell, 7 cell and 3 cell. I went up for transfer of the 2. One of the blastocysts was just beginning hatch.
- by day 6 morula was now blastocyst and was frozen.
nothing came of the others, they stopped or were to slow. I was amazed that they got that far considering I had only ever had 2 embryos left on a cycle at 3cell.

Am now on 2ww. Testing Saturday. I know you are a firm believer in this type of transfer. Do you know roughly the chances of having a positive. The clinic was very excited at seeing one beginning to hatch. I am aware that they may not have attached, if this is the case could it be a problem with my lining. (12.1mm)

I am so amazed that I have had such a different outcome with eggs never mind the rest. Do you think the old clinic did something wrong.

Sorry to waffle on with my life story but have saved it up for you. I just wish I could sleep till Saturday.

Many thanks
love 
Gwyn


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Gwyn said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Hope you had a great time away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi Peter, Hi Gwyn 
As you know, I'm becoming vaguely obsessed with blastocysts!
Just wanted to ask Peter - we had similar thing - good eggs (one of my frozen blastocysts is hatched - whatever that means). yet no implantation. I also had nice thick lining.
What more can we do Why do they not implant.


BTW Gwyn. This does not mean your little ones have not implanted. This applies to me. YOU stop thinking anything other than totally positive..... 

Fee xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

fee said:


> Hi Peter, Hi Gwyn
> As you know, I'm becoming vaguely obsessed with blastocysts!
> Just wanted to ask Peter - we had similar thing - good eggs (one of my frozen blastocysts is hatched - whatever that means). yet no implantation. I also had nice thick lining.
> What more can we do
> ...


----------

